# Diastatic Malt Extract



## Weatherby (23/10/10)

I have a book “Real Ales for the Home Brewer” that has recipes that calls for Diastatic Malt Extract. The author suggests John Bull and Edme which must be english products. What could I use in Australia?


----------



## edddy57 (23/10/10)

My understanding is that it is just DME dried malt extract used for brewing ...as distinct from the stuff you put in malted milk


----------



## Bribie G (23/10/10)

Diastatic Malt Extract is malt extract that still has the power to convert extra starches into fermentables and AFAIK Australian extracts do not have this power. EDME in fact stands for "Essex Diastatic Malt Extract" company. This extract was and is widely used in the baking industry in particular, in the UK and elsewhere, to give interesting doughs and cakes and as you can imagine it has an application in home brewing. 
What recipe are you using?

If you really want to pursue it, hop across to Jim's Beer Kit Forum in the UK, join up and ask them over there.


----------



## Weatherby (23/10/10)

considering the skullsplitter clone can post the recipe when i get home


----------



## Weatherby (23/10/10)

sorry about the blurriness, the line down the bottom says Malt Extract Version
Partial Mash Required. Replace the pale malt with 5650g of diastatic malt extract.Might just find an Aussie recipe






BribieG said:


> Diastatic Malt Extract is malt extract that still has the power to convert extra starches into fermentables and AFAIK Australian extracts do not have this power. EDME in fact stands for "Essex Diastatic Malt Extract" company. This extract was and is widely used in the baking industry in particular, in the UK and elsewhere, to give interesting doughs and cakes and as you can imagine it has an application in home brewing.
> What recipe are you using?
> 
> If you really want to pursue it, hop across to Jim's Beer Kit Forum in the UK, join up and ask them over there.


----------



## MHB (23/10/10)

To the best of my knowledge you can't get any Diastatic malt extract in Australia. You can get a very similar effect by using some very finely milled base malt (say about 10% of grist), and by steeping at appropriate temperatures
Some dry enzyme which is just Exogenous Alpha Amylase will do pretty much the same thing, the working range is from 40-90oC most of the enzyme preparations are denatured over 90oC tho there are a couple of industrial ones that will keep working up to 105oC. In either case give the wort a quick boil to denature the enzymes and sterilise, as well as all the other reasons we boil wort.

MHB


----------



## Weatherby (24/10/10)

thanks for the responses


----------



## insane_rosenberg (24/10/10)

A mate and I tried the original recently and were very impressed. Looks like a good recipe, do they recommend a yeast?


----------



## Weatherby (25/10/10)

no yeast recommendation, I wonder what others would use for a Scottish Ale.


----------



## Kleiny (25/10/10)

Weatherby.

It looks like the only thing with the extract version is that diastatic power would be needed to convert the Torrified wheat. The crystal and chocolate malts can be steeped. If you wanted to do an extract version and cant find the diastatic malt extract use normal dry malt extract and a wheat extract to replace the torrified wheat.

Or do it all grain brew in bag or even a mini mash to convert the torrified wheat with a little of the pale malt.

Kleiny


----------



## Weatherby (25/10/10)

thanks kleiny


----------



## MaltyHops (25/10/10)

Weatherby said:


> no yeast recommendation, I wonder what others would use for a Scottish Ale.


Have look at Wyeast Lab Yeast Style Guide


----------

